# Commencal Second Hand Erfahrungen



## Daniel-A2 (12. März 2016)

Guten Abend,

ich wollte mal hören, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit den Second Hand Bikes von Commencal gemacht habt. Ich interessiere mich für das Meta HT und wollte eigentlich das 2016 Essential Rock Shox nehmen. Im Onlineshop habe ich das 2015 Essential jetzt zu einem sehr günstigen Preis (http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/meta-ht-am-essential-plus-650b-yellow-m-c2x19574310) gesehen und komme da ein bissl ins Grübeln, da auch die Rahmengröße passen würde.


----------



## DocThrasher (14. März 2016)

Die Räder werden vor dem Verkauf / Versand technisch überprüft und überholt (Service) soweit ich weiß.

Mehr erfährste (antworten sehr zügig), wenn Du ne Mail mit Deinen Fragen an: [email protected] schickst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-A2 (14. März 2016)

Tja, hat sich schon erledigt, da hat jemand anderes nicht so lange überlegt wie ich.


----------

